# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Christmas in TB............OMG

## Jim-Donna

I LOVE MY HUSBAND~~!
Returning to Villa Arcadia for one week. We have never been away from home for the Holidays.
How do Jamaicans celebrate Christmas? 
or is it Boxing Day?
now the countdown begins.
YIPPIE It is the BEST gift ever!

----------


## koolbreeze

I have been to the Island a couple times during the Christmas and New Year Holiday and its fun! Most all of the hotels on the Island are decorated with festive decorations and lights. Never been to Treasure Beach during the holiday but would think it would be the same. I remember a couple years back there was a parade for the children on the west end(nothing to big but was nice). Its was a good experience to see how other cultures celebrate the Holiday!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Thank-you Koolbreeze..........LOVE your handle

----------


## jeannieb

We have spent 2 Christmas' in TB. It is low key and that's what makes it wonderful. There is no commercialism and buying tons of gifts for everyone you know. 
It is more about spending time with family and people getting together and having meals (from my experience) potluck. I found it to be a nice reprise from the Christmas that we know. Everyone is dressed in their best, usually bought or given new, just for Christmas/Holidays. 

Boxing Day is a party day. Lots of drinking, celebrating, eating, drinking, celebrating....you get the idea. New Years is about the same but tamed down a tad after a week of partying.

----------


## browser59

We spent Xmas ,Boxers Day ,and New years in negril last year.You need to do a little planning due to business's being closed. Most Hotel/restaurants are open but not all.Seemed alot of Jamaicans living abroad were back. The plane trip was a challenge with all the extra boxs,bags,and gifts.Was it worth it? Hell yeah!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Yippie~

----------


## Jim-Donna

Too funny I typed in Sexy Santa Swimsuite................And there are some HOT ones.......Who Knew~~ LOL
Merry Christmas JIM~~

----------


## Jim-Donna

counting down the days. OMG I'm SO EXCITED...................yes I screamed it!...LOL

----------


## Jim-Donna

I'm dreaming of a HOT CHRISTMAS..................................

----------


## WestEndGirl

Donna, 
Santa's been watching you!  He knows you're naughty.........AND NICE!!!            (& Jim says you are nice 'n naughty!!!)   :Wink:

----------


## Jim-Donna

Sweet treasure. Each we are on
Our way. Montego bay 12:30
TB 3:30 approx

----------


## ackee

very envious  ...nuff ice on the ground in Toronto.. have fun an tek nuff pictures

----------


## Lorax2

Jim-Donna...Merry Christmas & Happy New year! Have a fantastic trip!  Send a few pics to keep us warm back here in the ice box  :Smile:

----------


## MilwaukeeMike



----------

